# Only one chick



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

I put 4 eggs in my incubator, and day 21 none of them hatched. I put it down to the incubator (which is years old and very unreliable), and decided to wait a few more days just incase. It is now day 24 so I decided to candle them and see if theres anything going on in there. Sadly I couldn't see anything moving in three of the eggs and they were very light, but there was DEFINATELY something wriggling around in number 4 and it was much heavier than the others!

However, i'm not sure what to do if only one chick hatches. 

I have a new incubator with 10 eggs in, and they're about 16 days off hatching. Will the chick be okay on its own until then? And when they hatch and settle into their brooder can I put them together straight away? or will the little ones need to grow a bit first? thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you don't have a broody or a way to get another chick you are going to be in for a very unhappy peep being by itself. It will non stop cry when it's awake unless you carry it around and even when it does sleep, it won't be for long. A stuff animal it can climb under to sleep helps a bit but it's only temporary.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's fine. I had put my only in a Rubbermaid that was clear so she could see out, and let her sit on my chest when I was on line. She did fine.


----------



## Chickerchick (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks so much


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I had 1 egg hatch,too.Precious was a very unhappy chick unless she was with Mama(me).At night she would cry non-stop.I put a chicken beany baby in with her which helped a little.I wanted to bring her to bed but my husband drew the line there.A month later I received chicks I ordered and when I put them out Precious went,too.It took a couple of days but eventually everybody got along.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My only's were always right against the patio door and I was on the other side watching tv . So they peeped a bit and stopped.


----------

